# What has your heart gone through



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Alright, I don't know what the reaction to this thread will be, but here goes: I was thinking about my ex-boyfriend, and thinking about what he did to my heart.

He destroyed it. Tore it completely in two, patched it up briefly only to shred it to bits a month later. I want to say I hate him but I can't, but I wonder how a human being could hurt another like that. Anyways, on another thread Kardax wrote:



Kardax said:


> I've had my heart ripped out, dragged through the mud, impaled on a pike, and puréed in a blender more times than I care to count.


So I wonder, what has your heart gone through? (this can be positive, too, my ex made my heart sing at one time) If you're in love feel free to brighten our day


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't even have a heart anymore. It's completely black, cold and DEAD. :fall


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

The only heartbreak I know is the kind you feel when you like somebody, you cannot find the courage to try to make something happen, then you see her happy with somebody else. It's just devastating.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I see this thread becoming the lonely people vs. the heartbroken. There is no in between.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

NightinGale said:


> So I wonder, what has your heart gone through? (this can be positive, too, my ex made my heart sing at one time) If you're in love feel free to brighten our day


Broken, mended, broken, mended, broken, mended.... you get the idea. Right now, it's mended and healing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Some jack of diamonds kicked her heart around
Did they know they were walking on holy ground?_

It's been broken a few times, but it's fine now and wants to be left alone...unless someone _really_ special comes along. Fat chance.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

http://ikillforgod.deviantart.com/


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

My love life has pretty much sucked (in my opinion), but it's not that bad compared to some people. I wish I could date more people, but it hasn't happened yet. I do have a date on Thursday though, so we'll see how that goes. I've loved two girls and it didn't work out, but I learned a few things, and that's just the way life goes, you know? I don't hate them for it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

_We are made to bleed
And scab and heal and bleed again
And turn every scar into a joke.

We are made to fight
And **** and talk and fight again
And sit around and laugh until we choke._


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm in love.

He's so sweet to me, affectionate, caring. I never in a billion years thought anyone would ever care about me like that. I thought that I'd never find anyone. It's such luck that we found each other. It's a beautiful feeling, the flowers look a little brighter, the sun is a little sunnier, etc. etc.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



bezoomny said:


> I'm in love.
> 
> He's so sweet to me, affectionate, caring. I never in a billion years thought anyone would ever care about me like that. I thought that I'd never find anyone. It's such luck that we found each other. It's a beautiful feeling, the flowers look a little brighter, the sun is a little sunnier, etc. etc.


Wow, that's so sweet. I'm happy for y'all. That's what we all wish for.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I got my heartbroken a while back. I'm way over it now tho. Not worth dwelling over **** from the past. I don't like feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

i got my heart broken twice by the same girl still not over it. and i dont think i ever will. everday is a new adventure in pain. i can't really think about other girls because i'm still obsessed over her


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's just say there's a ventricle missing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



deist78 said:


> i got my heart broken twice by the same girl still not over it. and i dont think i ever will. everday is a new adventure in pain. i can't really think about other girls because i'm still obsessed over her


I believe you'll get over it, well I really hope so. It's unhealthy to just dwell on one person like that, especially a person who treated you like sh*t. When I'm trying to get over someone who f*cked me over, I may still feel a soft spot in my heart for him. That's when I smack some sense into myself and think of the things he's done that pissed me off and why he's not worth my time. That's when I can let it go because I deserve better.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Sometimes I'm not sure if I have SA or if it is a protection mechanism to keep me from getting my heart broken. But, since I have never loved someone else, my heart hasn't been broken.

I'm not quite sure if that is a good thing right now or not.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never loved anyone, so my heart's fine.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My heart still have scars.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My heart has been broken and I seem to not to be able to trust others because of what I have been through. I am prepared to be alone and I would rather not have my heart ripped out as I have in the past.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I've had my heart broken in the past, but nothing that I haven't gotten over. I'm petrified of commitment at this point, but it isn't for fear of being hurt. The only man that damaged my heart beyond repair is my father. We disowned each other over 7 years ago, and it still feels like yesterday.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> I've had my heart broken in the past, but nothing that I haven't gotten over. I'm petrified of commitment at this point, but it isn't for fear of being hurt. The only man that damaged my heart beyond repair is my father. We disowned each other over 7 years ago, and it still feels like yesterday.


 :squeeze


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

My heart's kind of up for the taking, always has been. Thats why its a little bruised, pinched and dirtied.

"have you ever seen a human heart? It looks like a fist wrapped in blood. So go ef yourself!"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



embers said:


> My heart's kind of up for the taking, always has been. Thats why its a little bruised, pinched and dirtied.
> 
> "have you ever seen a human heart? It looks like a fist wrapped in blood. So go ef yourself!"


LOL. Yeah, I've always kinda worn my heart on my sleeve. It's there if anyone wants it! :b


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I've only ever loved my boyfriend, and that's gone just wonderfully. Well, it was hard at the start, when I loved him and he was still with his ex. But it's all worked out. Believe me, I don't want to make anyone else feel bad... it's like this big encompassing warmth, just knowing he's there for me. No one else ever has been. I don't know what I'd do if he broke up with me. There'd be no reason to go about life anymore, I suppose. I'd collapse without his support.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



srschirm said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > My heart's kind of up for the taking, always has been. Thats why its a little bruised, pinched and dirtied.
> ...


 :sigh poor us. its surely hopeless.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



embers said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > embers said:
> ...


I think we'll be alright. There's someone out there for us. Especially for two kind and beautiful people like ourselves!!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> I've only ever loved my boyfriend, and that's gone just wonderfully. Well, it was hard at the start, when I loved him and he was still with his ex. But it's all worked out. Believe me, I don't want to make anyone else feel bad... it's like this big encompassing warmth, just knowing he's there for me.


That's wonderful 



Mehitabel said:


> No one else ever has been. I don't know what I'd do if he broke up with me. There'd be no reason to go about life anymore, I suppose. I'd collapse without his support.


I'm sure you're stronger than you give yourself credit for. You survived before him!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

And... just to update...

Today my heart: Has accepted our break-up, is celebrating the good times we had, the experience I gained from him, and is excited to experience that again with someone new! And I can't wait to meet him


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

I recently got dumped by a girl I've been with for the last 5 yrs. I love her more than life itself, and the pain is constant and unbearable. My buddies are trying to get me to go out and have some fun, but I just can't. My sa has always been bad, but it's kind of at an all-time high. I'm sure things will look better in a couple months though.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about that. You'll be fine though. It's amazing you had a relationship for 5 years. That's more than most of us can say.

Off topic, but embers avatar makes me smile, too cute.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

continuing off topic ^^^ ty, I was in weird/awful mood yesterday and this lil guy helped. Oh, I like the new pic of you too  

back to the heart break tales!!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Awww, well I'm glad it helped you feel better.
...and thanks hun.

Yes, back to misery business...


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Strange Religion. Yeah.. I was with her since I was 18 yrs old.. it's so hard to adapt to not having her by my side. Normally whenever I'm heartbroken or upset, it's her I turn to.. so I'm kind of lost right now. I always figured she was the one I was going to end up marrying. :stu


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



RMR said:


> Thanks for the kind words Strange Religion. Yeah.. I was with her since I was 18 yrs old.. it's so hard to adapt to not having her by my side. Normally whenever I'm heartbroken or upset, it's her I turn to.. so I'm kind of lost right now. I always figured she was the one I was going to end up marrying. :stu


How would you be heartbroken if you were with her????

Was she your first girlfriend?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My heart was broken for the first time about a month ago. I was so happy to be with this girl... then she suddenly found another guy. It still hurts like _hell_.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it getting better though? 

With my last bf, I dated him for two months and was upset that a month down the road I was still crying about him...than we sort of got back together for a month...than we broke up...and it's taken about another couple of weeks but I'm finally feeling like everything's going to be okay. I wonder how long it would have taken me if we'd gone cold turkey after our break up and I never talked to him again.


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: re: What has your heart gone through*



NightinGale said:


> RMR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words Strange Religion. Yeah.. I was with her since I was 18 yrs old.. it's so hard to adapt to not having her by my side. Normally whenever I'm heartbroken or upset, it's her I turn to.. so I'm kind of lost right now. I always figured she was the one I was going to end up marrying. :stu
> ...


Not sure if I follow the first question. :stu 
She wasn't my first gf, but she was my first serious one.


----------

